# Should I pursue or settle?



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

K, in brief summary I indifferently approached high school, mainly focusing on the social aspect, and it was a significant mistake. I'm currently in junior college and am at a point where I need to choose which option I want to take, University or settle with an Associate's Degree in something that pays $40-50k but isn't very interesting and probably a dissatisfying job. (Money is important to me, but its not everything---a tolerable career is much better IMO than one that's unpleasant which is accompanied with a nice paycheck)

So, what should I do? I'm leaning toward University...I feel like I'd be missing out immensely if I am to discard the notion of pursuing it. Then there's the Associate's where I have a choice of being a radiological technician, a radiation therapist or a nuclear medicine technician. Are the student loans really worth it? Not just for the university experience and all that, but for a (useful) degree. Yeah, the question seems obvious, but I'd prefer to hear it from people who have achieved success in both directions.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

lateralus said:


> K, in brief summary I indifferently approached high school, mainly focusing on the social aspect, and it was a significant mistake. I'm currently in junior college and am at a point where I need to choose which option I want to take, University or settle with an Associate's Degree in something that pays $40-50k but isn't very interesting and probably a dissatisfying job. (Money is important to me, but its not everything---a tolerable career is much better IMO than one that's unpleasant which is accompanied with a nice paycheck)
> 
> So, what should I do? I'm leaning toward University...I feel like I'd be missing out immensely if I am to discard the notion of pursuing it. Then there's the Associate's where I have a choice of being a radiological technician, a radiation therapist or a nuclear medicine technician. Are the student loans really worth it? Not just for the university experience and all that, but for a (useful) degree. Yeah, the question seems obvious, but I'd prefer to hear it from people who have achieved success in both directions.


Have a sit down with a guidance counselor. They're really good at talking about that stuff with a realistic yet optimistic perspective.

Regardless of what you're doing (since it all seems to be in the science degree), I'd at least get an associates degree. Maybe take a year off after that and if you feel like you want a bachelors, than go for it.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, there are a lot of things to consider. Before I try to give advice, I'd like to know a few things, if possible. How old are you? What exactly is the cost range/difference that you're looking at? What is going to be the outcome of you finishing junior college? (I'm not precisely sure what Junior college is and how it works) Have you done well enough in Junior college to qualify for any sort of scholarships or do you qualify for scholarships based on need? These are all important questions you need to assess before deciding something like this. 

All of that aside, I fully recommend a bachelor's degree, whether you are able to finish it now, or later. A bachelor's degree is a dime a dozen these days and employers have their choice of graduates. Not having one makes you a less than optimal candidate for a job that you desire because so many other people have degrees.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

You can do both.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm 18. By cost range/difference, anything $50k+ is good, around $70-80k is preferable for a median salary.

@Lady K: Junior college is a place where you can complete two year degree's, both transferable two year degrees and two year degrees that aren't dependent on attending uni, such as an Associate's in Nursing. Its primary purpose IMO is that it serves as a second chance for those wanting to redeem themselves academically.

Anyway, if in the near future I plan to pursue University I'd be mostly interested in careers in scientific research. I've looked into a fair amount of career paths and so far research is the most captivating. Pharmacy sounds good and I may consider that if somebody can convince me its worth 8 years of school :tongue:.

@Deagalman: Yeah, I could, but that would end up being more school than intended. The flexibility of having an Associate's and other degree(s) from Uni would be fantastic. Though, I'm trying to avoid becoming a "professional student".


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Go to school online. www.excelsior.edu work on multiple degrees at once or none at all but don't settle. You want to always have a contingency up your sleeve so when the man sticks it to you(which he will guaranteed) you can kindly walk away and not even blink with concern. I used to have 2 jobs not b/c I wanted to work a lot but simply because while in college if I worked 2 jobs and one job canned me, i could laugh and say goodbye! it was nice knowing you suckers! "Wait, I fired you!" You sure did!!!!!!!! ahahhahaahhaha ok that doesn't really happen but wouldn't that be great?


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol, I see where your coming from. I tried online schooling once...honestly I'm too lazy to do it; I stopped working at it after two weeks and ended up failing the class xD. I need the classroom atmosphere.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

lateralus said:


> Lol, I see where your coming from. I tried online schooling once...honestly I'm too lazy to do it; I stopped working at it after two weeks and ended up failing the class xD. I need the classroom atmosphere.




Yeah, it's nice in theory. I too have failed. Well not yet.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bachelor's Degree?*

I have made the mistake of getting a lot of education in a career I wasn't sure was a right fit for me. Since you are so young, unless you are 100% sure of what you want to do with your bachelor's degree, I would take a little time to decide. There are no rules that state you need to plot your whole life at age 18.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

lateralus said:


> I'm 18. By cost range/difference, anything $50k+ is good, around $70-80k is preferable for a median salary.
> 
> Anyway, if in the near future I plan to pursue University I'd be mostly interested in careers in scientific research. I've looked into a fair amount of career paths and so far research is the most captivating. Pharmacy sounds good and I may consider that if somebody can convince me its worth 8 years of school :tongue:.


Pharmacy is worth 8 years of school. 
School is just tiresome. Meaning, if you have patience, and you're able to jump through hoops without tiring, then try it. 
But you really need to get practical experience before you start pharmacy school, because otherwise, you could decide that you hate such a "patient-oriented" profession when it's too late. Pharmacy is about patients first, medications second.

Have you thought about engineering? You can be an engineer with just a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't tell if your question has really been answered right now; maybe I'm just too tired. Have you made any sort of decison?

I would at the very least aim for an associate's degree. You can always build on this later, and you can still get a reasonable job with an associate's. Nursing, which you mentioned, is a very good option. A lot of employers will offer tuition assistance because we are in need of workers in the medical field.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to go with an Associate's in some field to test my educational waters as well as to gain job experience so I have a better chance of getting hired when I get a degree later on at University.

I'm not sure...I very well could be content with an Associate's. Higher education is very appealing, but if I could expand upon my various academic interests via books and such in my free time, then I may just do that instead. Education is great, but a subject loses a bit of its value it seems like after I've worked my ass off for a good grade...I prefer learning it without the pressure. lol


----------



## speculative (Nov 14, 2009)

lateralus said:


> I'm going to go with an Associate's in some field to test my educational waters as well as to gain job experience so I have a better chance of getting hired when I get a degree later on at University.


If you go to a community college, try to find one with articulation agreements with 4-year universities in the area. This will help ensure that your credits will transfer.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

lateralus said:


> I'm going to go with an Associate's in some field to test my educational waters as well as to gain job experience so I have a better chance of getting hired when I get a degree later on at University.
> 
> I'm not sure...I very well could be content with an Associate's. Higher education is very appealing, but if I could expand upon my various academic interests via books and such in my free time, then I may just do that instead. Education is great, but a subject loses a bit of its value it seems like after I've worked my ass off for a good grade...I prefer learning it without the pressure. lol


I think so too but I always appreciate how the professors who have mastered it already are able to give me a boost to what I could gather on my own. It's like they have the cheats and I try to see the shortcuts and connections they already have so strongly made. But that also has to do with my not getting the right info. I'm trying to find the most efficient methods to learning and growing.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

Go to a university. If you already view the other alternative dissatisfying, chances are your gut feeling is right. =)

I haven't been in the same situation as you (choosing to settle with associates v 4 year degree), but I've been in situations where I had to choose to explore or choose a life of quiet desperation. Which would you want?


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

My original post was written back when I wasn't nearly as confident in my ability as well as being afraid to take on some debt for a major pay off; I wasn't as healthy then. Now that I've grown a bit and articulated a loose plan of action, I'm certain uni is in my future...I wouldn't forgive myself if I didn't go.


----------

